# Pingvinmánia



## dittas (2009 Július 29)

Nagyon szeretem a pinvineket, remélem mások is. Sok fotóm van, de szívesen várok minden jó képet. Gyüjtsünk együtt.


----------



## Nightmare13 (2009 Július 30)




----------



## wadwirag (2009 Július 30)




----------



## dittas (2009 Július 30)

Utánnanéztem, ez egy sziklaugró pingvin, más néven aranytollú pingvin. Köszönöm a képet és az érdeklődést.
*
*


----------



## dittas (2009 Augusztus 1)

Most találtam.


----------



## Nightmare13 (2009 Augusztus 1)




----------



## Évicus (2009 Augusztus 4)




----------



## alberth (2009 Augusztus 4)




----------



## dittas (2009 Augusztus 6)

*A PINGVINEK<O></O>*​

<O></O>
A pingvinfélék (Spheniscidae) a *madarak *osztályának, a pingvinalakúak (Sphenisciformes) rendjébe tartozó egyetlen családja. *6 nem* és *18 faj* tartozik a családba.<O></O>
*Előfordulásuk<O></O>*
A déli féltekén élnek, az Egyenlítőtől (Galapagos-szigetek) az Antarktiszig,. A legtöbb pingvinfaj a *45. és a 60 szélességi kör között* fordul elő. Leginkább Dél-Amerika déli részét és a Déli-sark körüli tengereket lakják. Legtöbb fajuk a déli mérsékelt égöv tengerpartjain költ. A pingvinek *eredeti származási helyéről* csak találgatások vannak, egyes feltételezések szerint *Új-Zéland vagy az Antarktisz* lehetett az „őshazájuk“, de mindenképpen a déli félteke, az *északi féltekén eddig még nem találtak pingvin fosszíliát*. Waimanu a neve annak az ősi pingvinfajnak amely 62 millió évvel ezelőtt Új Zéland partjait taposta. Amitől igazán érdekes, az hogy ez egy valódi "átmeneti fosszília", csendes tanúja annak a változásnak, amely során egy szárnyait repülésre használó ősből kialakultak a mellső végtagjaikat már csak úszásra használó pingvinek._ *Waimanu*_ kétségtelenül *egy két lábon járó és úszásra specializálódott madár*, a csontvázon jól látszik, hogy a szárny szerkezete lehetővé tette, hogy az "könyökben" hajlítható legyen, hasonlóan a madarak többségéhez, de ellentétben a ma élő pingvinekkel, amelyek erre képtelenek. A későbbiekben a faj elterjedésekor az Egyenlítő környéki meleg tengeráramlások egyfajta akadályt jelenthettek a hidegkedvelő állatok számára, valószínüleg ezért maradtak a déli féltekén. Emellett feltehetőleg a trópusi területek nagyszámú ragadozómadár állománya is akadályozta a faj északabbra vonulását. 
Mivel hidegkedvelő állatok, a *trópusi területeken való előfordulásuk* a *hideg tengeráramlásokhoz kötődik*: Dél-Amerika nyugati partján a Humboldt-áramlás, Dél-Afrika nyugati partján a Benguela-áramlás biztosít kedvező körülményeket számukra.

*Megjelenésük *<O></O>
Valamennyien repülni nem tudó, a tengerhez kötött, vakonszületett fészeklakók. Szárnyukban az *evezőtollak hiányoznak*, ezért szárnyaik csak a vízben való evezésre alkalmasak, csak tőből mozgathatók, uszonyszerűek. Csőrük egyenes, oldalt összenyomott*. Lábaik négyujjúak*, rövidek, és annyira hátul vannak, hogy a szárazon csaknem egyenesen állnak. A vízben egészen elmerülnek, és fókák módjára mozognak. Rövid farkuk általában 32 tollú. *Testük nehézkes*, bőrük alatt *vastag zsírréteg* van, csontjaik olajos velőtartalmúak. Hasuk fehér, hátuk fekete, amely az álcázásban segíti őket.A halak, melyekre vadásznak, alulról a víz felszínéhez hasonlónak látják, fekete hátuk pedig a tengerfenék színébe olvad be, így a felettük úszó ragadozók kevésbé láthatják meg. Tollaik nem pásztákba rendeződve, hanem testükön egyenletes eloszlásban nőnek. A tollazat igen tömör, kevés levegőt tartalmaz, ezért a hőszigetelést egy bőralatti zsírréteg szolgálja. Csoportokban élnek és telepesen költenek.

*Életmódjuk <O></O>*
Táplálékuk *halakból, illetve krillekből áll*. A tengeri jég fogyatkozása miatt azonban a krillmennyiség drasztikusan csökken: egy új kutatás szerint az 1970-es évek óta 80 százalékkal esett vissza a déli-óceáni krillállomány. A tengeri jég kulcsfontosságú a krill táplálkozása szempontjából. Tavasszal a napfény mennyiségének növekedésével ugyanis a jégtáblák alsó felszínét *tengeri algák* összefüggő rétege borítja el, és ez a növénytakaró tölti ki a táblák belsejét felszabdaló repedéseket is. Ezen a fejjel lefelé fordított legelőn táplálkozik a krillt alkotó egyik faj, a vöröses színű, *kifejlett korában mindössze négy centiméter hosszú antarktiszi világítórák (Euphausia suberba).* A tavaszi moszatdiéta után nyáron mindenevő életmódra tér ár, növényi planktonokat és rákokat (beleértve fajtársait is) fogyaszt. Mint a legtöbb madár és különösen a tengeri madarak, a pigvin rendkívül falánk; *éjjel-nappal keresi táplálékát*, amelyben, mint tipikus sarkvidéki állat, nem tesz különbséget, de nem is igen lehetne a hazájuk túlnyomó részében uralkodó klíma következtében. Állítólag nem bírja el sokáig az édesvízi halakból álló kosztot. Különösen száraz években hagyja el a tengert, amikor a folyókban kevés a víz, de annál több a hal, puhatestű és rák. *Vedlésük idején 14 napig*, ameddig a vedlés tart, nem mehetnek a vízbe s ezalatt *koplalniok kell*. Ezt a két hetet magukvájta jégbarlangokban töltik.

<?xml:namespace prefix = o /><o:smarttagtype class=inlineimg title=Surprised alt="" border="0" smilieid="2" icon_surprised.gif="" smilies="" images="" forum="" www.canadahun.com="" http:="" namespaceuri="urn:schemas-microsoft-com
<O>
</O>


----------



## carly (2009 Augusztus 9)




----------



## dittas (2009 Augusztus 11)

<OBJECT id=ieooui classid=clsid:38481807-CA0E-42D2-BF39-B33AF135CC4D></OBJECT><STYLE> st1\:*{behavior:url(#ieooui) } </STYLE>*Szaporordásuk<O></O>*
Többségük *kettő*, legfeljebb* három* tojást rak, kivételek a király- és a császárpingvinek, kicsinyeik pelyhesek és fészeklakók. Az év nagy részét a költéssel és fiókáik gondozásával töltik. Rég megszokott fészkelőhelyükre az év bizonyos idejében, gyűlnek össze, ahol azután eleven az élet. Szép napok alkonyi óráiban elviselhetetlen lármát csapnak. A költés idejére a vízből a földön át vezető *egyenes utakat taposnak ki*; *eltakarítják a köveket és növényeket*, úgyhogy emberi alkotásnak gondolnánk. A Falkland-szigeteken mérföldekre vezetnek ilyen szépen kitaposott ösvények a szárazföld belsejébe. Többízben megfigyelték, hogy a pingvinek a szárazföldön szívesen tartózkodnak *édesvízi patakok mentén*, sőt szívesen meg is fürödnek bennük. Fészkük és költőhelyük *a talajhoz igazodik*. Egyes fajok néhol *mély üregeket ásnak* tojásaik számára. Erre a célra sík területet keresnek ki, amelyet utaik vonala alatt aláaknáznak. Az utak rendszerint derékszög alatt metszik egymást s az így képződött négyszögeket kivájják és fészeknek használják. A fészek *60–90 cm mély*, sütőkemencealakú építmény; bejárata széles, de alacsony, *a szomszédos barlangok belsejét földalatti járatok kötik össze*, úgyhogy a madarak meglátogathatják egymást. A költőhely körül külön, a mi mellékutcáinkkal egybevethető, sík utak vezetnek. A hím a kotló nőstény mellé ül s ha ez elhagyja a fészkét, nyomban elfoglalja a helyét, úgyhogy a tojás egy percre sem marad szülői felügyelet nélkül. Sziklás, mocsaras talajon nem a föld alatt, hanem *a föld színén költenek*, de ebben az esetben is egymást derékszög alatt keresztező utak közötti tömbökben. A délsarki pingvin <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 /><st1:city><ST1></ST1></st1:city>fészkét kicsiny, szabad tér veszi körül, ami végeszakadatlan torzsalkodások forrása a szomszédok közt. A föld fölött épített fészkek *kövekből, kavicsokból, vagy mészkőtörmelékből készülnek*, mégpedig nagy gonddal. A puha vagy guanóval borított talajba *sekély mélyedést kaparnak és körülrakják a csőrükben hozott apró kövekkel*. Egyesek nagyon szorgalmasak és százszámra hordják össze a köveket, mások lusták és azzal is nagyra vannak, ha féltucatot szednek össze. Legtöbbjük szemtelen tolvaj: *egymástól lopják el a fészeképítéshez szükséges anyagot*. A tolvaj ilyenkor ártatlan képpel közeledik áldozatához. Ha ez a melléje tolakodót bizalmatlanul méri végig, a tolvaj ártatlan képpel néz körül, mintha csak a tájat szemlélné. Mihelyt azonban áldozata nem ügyel és félrenéz, a tolvaj lehajol, csőrébe kap egy követ és sietve eltotyog. Ha a meglopott észrevette a tolvajlást, utánaveti magát és hebehurgyán elhagyja fészkét, mire összes hűséges szomszédja fosztogatni kezdi a magára maradt fészket. Egymás tojásait is ellopják, nagyobb fajok az apróbbakéit, hogy maguk költhessék ki. Egyes fajok *sohasem hagyják el tojásaikat, hanem magukkal cipelik*. Sajátságosan görnyedten járnak, az altestükön hosszanti redőt figyelhetünk meg. Ez a redő táskának tekinthető, amelyben összeszorított lábakkal a tojásukat tartják. Csak akkor hullatják el a tojást, amikor a fióka már repesztgetni kezdi. A szülők felváltva hordják tojásukat és csak az átadás perceire teszik le a földre. Azok a pingvinfajok, amelyek hasredőjükben magukkal cipelik tojásukat, csak egy tojást raknak; a kisebb fajok fészekalja két tojásból áll; ezeket *háromnapos időközben tojják le*. *A tojások alakja egyénileg nagyon változó*: csaknem gömbalakúak mellett megnyúlt ovális alakok is akadnak; *héjukat fehér mész borítja*, amely a költés alatt megbarnul.*<O>*
*



*

*Császárpingvin tojás*
*</O>*

*Természetvédelmi helyzetük <O></O>*
Ellenségük hazájukban kevés van. Legveszélyesebb üldözőjüknek a nagyobb *delfin*eket tartják, amelyektől a pingvinek félnek is. Hazájuk sok *fóká*jával békésen megférnek. Veszedelmes ellensége egy nagy *ragadozósirály*, a _Stercorarius antarcicus_, amely fiókákat és tojásokat a szülők alól is elrabolja. 
Az ember régebben vadászta, húsát, zsírját és bőrét egyaránt feldolgozta, sőt az ürülékét, a tengerpartokon nagy mennyiségben felhalmozódó a pingvinguanót is kereskedelmi forgalomba hozták. A tengeri olajszennyezések veszélyesek a pingvinekre, mert a tollaikra rakódó olajréteg csökkenti a hideg vízzel szembeni ellenállásukat, így nehezebben úsznak le olyan mélységbe, ahol megfelelő táplálékot találnak. Szakszerű kezeléssel a pingvinek az olajtól megtisztíthatók és megmenthetők.


----------



## carly (2009 Augusztus 11)




----------



## Évicus (2009 Augusztus 12)




----------



## dittas (2009 Augusztus 12)

*Érdekességek<o></o>*
I.A legkorábbi pingvin *ősmaradványok a miocén korból ismertek*, de úgy tűnik, ekkor is csak a déli féltekén éltek.* Waimanu* a neve annak az ősi pingvinfajnak amely 62 millió évvel ezelőtt Új Zéland partjait taposta. Amitől igazán érdekes, az hogy ez egy valódi *"átmeneti fosszília"*, csendes tanúja annak a változásnak, amely során egy szárnyait repülésre használó ősből kialakultak a mellső végtagjaikat már csak úszásra használó pingvinek. Waimanu kétségtelenül egy két lábon járó és úszásra specializálódott madár, a csontvázon jól látszik, hogy a szárny szerkezete lehetővé tette, hogy az "könyökben" hajlítható legyen, hasonlóan a madarak többségéhez, de ellentétben a ma élő pingvinekkel, amelyek erre képtelenek. Tollazatuk, szárnyuk, izomzatuk mind ahhoz alkalmazkodott, hogy a vízben, akár *20 méteres mélységben* és akár *35 km/h sebességgel* tudjanak úszni. A DNS vizsgálatok alapján *legközelebbi rokonaik a fregattmadarak*. A *legkisebb* pingvinfaj az alig 40 cm hosszú, Dél-Ausztráliában, Tasmániában és Új-Zélandon földbe vájt üregekben fészkelő *törpepingvin.* Közeli rokona az Új-Zéland mérsékelt övi esőerdeiben honos *sárgaszemű pingvin*. Ez utóbbi faj olyan *sürű növényzet között él,* hogy csak ritkán kerül szem elé a szárazföldön. Az Új-Zélandhoz közeli Snares-sziget ad otthont egy pingvinfajnak, mely sehol máshol nem él. Dél-Afrikában a *pápaszemes pingvin* található meg, a guanó termelésében van jelentős szerepe, de tojását is fogyasztják. Az állatkertekben leggyakrabban ezt a fajt tartják, mivel nem olyan kényes, mint a délebbi rokonok. Dél-Amerikában a Humboldt-, Magellán, sziklaugró-, szamár- és galápagos-pingvint találhatunk. Ez az utóbbi az egyetlen faj, amely az északi féltekére is elmerészkedik, ha csak pár foknyira is.Az Antarktiszt övező szigeteken óriási tömegben élnek a szamár-, király- és üstökös pingvinek. Magán a legdélebbi kontinensen pedig Adélie-, császár-, szamár és *örvös pingvin*ekkel futhatunk össze. Ez utóbbiakból van a *legtöbb a világon*, egyes becslések szerint 12-13 millió példány élhet belőlük.



Waimanu


----------



## carly (2009 Augusztus 12)




----------



## carly (2009 Augusztus 12)




----------



## dittas (2009 Augusztus 12)

*De sokan vannak*



carly írta:


>


Ez igen,ennyi pingvin egy rakáson.


----------



## dittas (2009 Augusztus 13)

*[FONT=&quot]Érdekességek
[/FONT]*<link rel="File-List" href="file:///C:%5CDOCUME%7E1%5CJudit%5CLOCALS%7E1%5CTemp%5Cmsohtml1%5C01%5Cclip_filelist.xml"><o:smarttagtype namespaceuri="urn:schemas-microsoft-com<img src=" http:="" www.canadahun.com="" forum="" images="" smilies="" icon_surprised.gif="" border="0" alt="" title="Surprised" smilieid="2" class="inlineimg"></o:smarttagtype><o:smarttagtype namespaceuri="urn:schemas-microsoft-com<img src=" http:="" www.canadahun.com="" forum="" images="" smilies="" icon_surprised.gif="" border="0" alt="" title="Surprised" smilieid="2" class="inlineimg"></o:smarttagtype><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables/> <w:SnapToGridInCell/> <w:WrapTextWithPunct/> <w:UseAsianBreakRules/> </w:Compatibility> <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel> </w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if !mso]><object classid="clsid:38481807-CA0E-42D2-BF39-B33AF135CC4D" id=ieooui></object> <style> st1\:*{behavior:url(#ieooui) } </style> <![endif]--><style> <!-- /* Style Definitions */ p.MsoNormal, li.MsoNormal, div.MsoNormal {mso-style-parent:""; margin:0in; margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:12.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";} @page Section1 {size:8.5in 11.0in; margin:1.0in 1.25in 1.0in 1.25in; mso-header-margin:.5in; mso-footer-margin:.5in; mso-paper-source:0;} div.Section1 &n</style>II. Angol tudósok a Dél-Atlanti Óceán felé vették az irányt, hogy megoldjanak egy szokatlan pingvin rejtélyt. Azt szeretnék kipróbálni, hogy *valóban hanyatt esnek-e a madarak, miközben a felettük elszáguldó repülőgépet nézik*. A próbát a haditengerészet helikoptereivel végzik el Dél <st1:country-region><st1>Georgia</st1></st1:country-region> pingvinjein. 
A kutatást viszont megakaszthatja az attól való félelem, hogy a helikopterek megzavarhatják a pingvinek párzási szokásait. A terv vezetője Dr. Richard Stone, aki a HMS Endurance fedélzetéről irányítja majd az eseményeket. Úgy gondolja, hogy a pingvin sztori csak mítosz, de abban egyetért, hogy az alacsonyan repülő zajos gépek megzavarhatják a madarakat. Jelenleg csak arra van bizonyíték, hogy a madarak félnek a gépektől, elszaladnak, mikor elrepül felettük a gép, amitől akár még a tojások is összetörhetnek. A csapat videóra veszi az eseményeket, majd otthon Cambridge-ben kiértékelik azokat.


----------



## dittas (2009 Augusztus 13)

III._ *Képfelismerő program*_ pingvinek azonosítására. A Bristoli Egyetem kutatói képfelismerő szoftvert alkalmaznak egy dél-afrikai szigeten élő pingvinkolónia tagjainak megfigyelésére. 
A technológiát eredetileg az emberi arcok felismerésére fejlesztették ki. A Penguin Recognition Project keretében a programot arra használják, hogy megfigyeljék és rendszerezzék a Robben-szigeten élő dél-afrikai *Pápaszemes pingvin* kolónia tagjait. A szigeten kereken 20 000 afrikai pingvin él. Az 1990-as években a Pápaszemes pingvinek 90 százaléka kipusztult. A szakemberek olyan megoldást akartak találni, amelynek a segítségével az állatokat a természetes élőhelyükön, beavatkozás nélkül figyelhetik meg. Amennyiben valaki egy faj teljes populációját akarja ellenőrizni az nehéz és drága munka. Ez komoly stresszt is okozhat az állatoknak, hiszen napjainkban a legtöbb vizsgálatot csak az egyedek befogása és nyakörvvel vagy adókkal való ellátása után tudják elvégezni. A *fényképezés és az ismertetőjegyek alapján történő rendszerezés* ennél jóval egyszerűbb és olcsóbb megoldás, amely ráadásul gyakorlatilag bármely, a kihalás által veszélyeztetett állatfaj esetében működhet. A kutatók *kamerákat állítottak fel a pingvinek által leggyakrabban használt ösvények mellett*. 
A készülékekhez kapcsolt szoftver rögzíti az állatok fényképét, majd a *fekete és fehér tollazatuk finom eltérései alapján* különbözteti meg és azonosítja az egyes pingvineket. 
A tudósok többek között azokra a kérdésekre keresik a választ, hogy az egyes példányok milyen hosszú ideig élnek, a nőstényeknek milyen gyakran adnak életet fiú utódoknak és hogy az évnek melyik időszaka veszélyezteti őket a leginkább. 





A pinvinek mellkasának mintázata az azonosítás alapján


----------



## dittas (2009 Augusztus 13)

<o:smarttagtype namespaceuri="urn:schemas-microsoft-com<img src=" http:="" www.canadahun.com="" forum="" images="" smilies="" icon_surprised.gif="" border="0" alt="" title="Surprised" smilieid="2" class="inlineimg"></o:smarttagtype><o:smarttagtype namespaceuri="urn:schemas-microsoft-com<img src=" http:="" www.canadahun.com="" forum="" images="" smilies="" icon_surprised.gif="" border="0" alt="" title="Surprised" smilieid="2" class="inlineimg"></o:smarttagtype><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables/> <w:SnapToGridInCell/> <w:WrapTextWithPunct/> <w:UseAsianBreakRules/> </w:Compatibility> <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel> </w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if !mso]><object classid="clsid:38481807-CA0E-42D2-BF39-B33AF135CC4D" id=ieooui></object> <style> st1\:*{behavior:url(#ieooui) } </style> <![endif]--> IV. Nevük szerint *nem a pinguis=zsíros*, hanem a *kelta pen gwyn=fehérfejű* szavakból van összetéve; ez eredetileg az óriás alkát _(Aca impennis,_ franciául _pingouin)_ jelentette, utóbb azonban a _Spheniscus_-félékre ment át. <st1:city><st1>Minden</st1> </st1:city>szelídségük mellett is bátor madarak, amelyek gondoskodnak bőrük védelméről. <st1:city><st1>Darwin</st1></st1:city> a következőket írja a Falkland-szigetek egyik pápaszemes pingvinjéről: „Bátor madár volt; harcba szállt velem és <st1:city><st1>minden</st1></st1:city> talpalatnyi teret megvédett velem szemben.” A nagy Aptenodytes-fajok békésebb természetűek. „A hosszúcsőrű pingvin – írja Buller – nagysága és izomereje dacára a legszelídebb madarak egyike és noha hatalmas csőrrel van felvértezve, sohasem használja fegyverül. Eltűri, hogy a fejét és hátát cirógassák, ha feléje nyúlnak, lelógó szárnyával tolja nyugodtan félre a kezet.”<o></o>


----------



## dittas (2009 Augusztus 14)

<o:smarttagtype namespaceuri="urn:schemas-microsoft-com<img src=" http:="" www.canadahun.com="" forum="" images="" smilies="" icon_surprised.gif="" border="0" alt="" title="Surprised" smilieid="2" class="inlineimg"></o:smarttagtype><st1><st1:city>I.Aptenodytes</st1:city> <st1:state>Az</st1:state></st1> Aptenodytes a madarak osztályának a pingvinalakúak (Sphenisciformes) rendjébe, a pingvinfélék (Spheniscidae) családjába tartozó nem.
A két legnagyobb pingvin faj tartozik ebbe a nemzetségbe. Nagyságuk 90–100 cm, de ettől eltekintve is hosszú, karcsú csőrükkel is különböznek a többi pingvinektől.
A nembe az alábbi fajok tartoznak.
*1. királypingvin vagy óriáspingvin (Aptenodytes patagonicus)<o></o>*
*2. császárpingvin (Aptenodytes forsteri)*





Császárpingvin.*<o>
</o>*


----------



## dittas (2009 Augusztus 14)

*1. A királypingvin, más néven óriáspingvin* (Aptenodytes patagonicus) a madarak osztályának a pingvinalakúak (Sphenisciformes) rendjébe, a pingvinfélék (Spheniscidae) családjába tartozó faj. 
*Előfordulása<o></o>*
A déli tengereken és az Antarktiszon honos.<o></o>
*Alfajai <o></o>*
* Aptenodytes patagonicus halli
* Aptenodytes patagonicus patagonicus
*Megjelenése <o></o>*
A legnagyobb pingvinek közé tartozik, kifejlett példányai a _90 centimétert_ is elérik. Fekete fejének mind a két oldalán a fültájékon ovális, élénksárga foltja van, amely lefelé és előre keskeny, hátul feketeszegélyű szalagban folytatódik. Hátuk sötét, hasuk világos, ami a vízben megnehezíti, hogy meglássák őket.
*Életmódja <o></o>*
A szárazföldön sután mozgó madár, a vízben szinte repül. Több méter mélyre is lemerül halakból álló táplálékáért.
*Szaporodása <o></o>*
_Egy tojást tojik_, melyet a lábán tart és egy bőrredővel takar el. A kikelt fiókának barna színű a tollazata.<o></o>


----------



## dittas (2009 Augusztus 15)

A királypingvin.










A királypingvin elterjedése.


----------



## dittas (2009 Augusztus 17)

Császárpingvin
<link rel="File-List" href="file:///C:%5CDOCUME%7E1%5CJudit%5CLOCALS%7E1%5CTemp%5Cmsohtml1%5C01%5Cclip_filelist.xml"><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables/> <w:SnapToGridInCell/> <w:WrapTextWithPunct/> <w:UseAsianBreakRules/> </w:Compatibility> <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel> </w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><style> <!-- /* Style Definitions */ p.MsoNormal, li.MsoNormal, div.MsoNormal {mso-style-parent:""; margin:0in; margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:12.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";} @page Section1 {size:8.5in 11.0in; margin:1.0in 1.25in 1.0in 1.25in; mso-header-margin:.5in; mso-footer-margin:.5in; mso-paper-source:0;} div.Section1 {page:Section1;} --> </style><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style> /* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable {mso-style-name:"Tabel Normal"; mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0; mso-tstyle-colband-size:0; mso-style-noshow:yes; mso-style-parent:""; mso-padding-alt:0in 5.4pt 0in 5.4pt; mso-para-margin:0in; mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:10.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman";} </style> <![endif]--> *Életmódja <o></o>*
*Hallal, krillel, planktonokkal, tintahallal táplálkoznak*, élelmüket a tengerből szerzik. Tócsákból, tavakból isznak, vagy egyszerűen megeszik a havat. Ám ez legtöbbször nem fedezi vízszükségletüket, így a tengervizet kell meginniuk. Azonban a pingvinek veséje az emberéhez hasonlóan nem képes arra, hogy megfelelő mennyiségű sót válasszon ki, ezért náluk is kifejlődtek azok a *sómirigyek*_,_ amelyek sok más tengeri madárnál is megtalálhatók. A sómirigyek a *csőrükben, a szemük felett találhatóak*, melyekkel kiszűrik a tengervíz sómennyiségének nagy részét. A só később a csőrükben elhelyezkedő orrnyílásokon kiürül. A pingvinek sómirigyei kifejezetten hatékonyak, mert *1 l tengervízből 3 dl édesvizet nyernek*.A pingvinek emiatt takarékoskodnak a vízzel, ami abból látható, hogy húgysavat ürítenek, ami anyagcseréjük pépes, kevés vizű, fehér, koncentrált végterméke, valamint *nem izzadnak*_._ Akár *20 évig is élhetnek*. Természetes *ellenségeik a leopárdfókák, és elefántfókák, valamint a kardszárnyú delfin*. Az emberek már évtizedek óta vadásszák őket zsírjukért, és mivel elrepülni nem tudnak előlük, könnyű prédák lehetnek.


----------



## dittas (2009 Augusztus 19)

*Szaporodása <O></O>*
Az *ivarérettséget 3–6 éves korban éri el*. Az *egész életükben együttmaradó párok* sajátos mozgások, hajlongások és hangos rikoltozás révén ismerik fel egymást a kavargó forgatagban. A nőstény *június közepén tojja le egyetlen, körte alakú tojását*, amit azután a rendkívül óvatos apa vesz át, mert a tojók a vízhez indulnak táplálékért át a jégmezőkön, olyan helyre, ahol nincs befagyva az óceán. Az ott maradt hímek a kb. *félkilós tojást a lábukon egyensúlyozzák az ott található bőrredőbe burkolva*, ami védi a tojást a jeges hideg ellen. A *hímek két hónapig* – május és június ideje alatt (ez az Antarktiszon a tél ideje) – *nem vesznek magukhoz táplálékot*, esetleg néha egy kis havat csipegetnek fel. A vastag zsírrétegnek kettős szerepe van: a melegítés, és a táplálék tartalékolása. Ha nagy hóvihar tombol, a pingvinek szoros csoportba tömörülnek. Fekete hátukat a nap felé fordítják (már ha van nap), az jobban felveszi a meleget. A csoportban sokszor több ezer hím összebújva védekezik a hideg ellen. A pingvinek mozgásban vannak, *cserélgetik a szélen állókat*, így mindig más kerül a hideghez legközelebb, a kör szélére, és más a melegbe, a széltől, hidegtől védett közepébe. Ott a *meleg a 26–35 °C-ot is elérheti.* Két hónap alatt a hímek testsúlya a felére csökken. A jelentős lesoványodást csak akkor venni észre, amikor a tojó visszatér: látszik, mennyivel „karcsúbb” a hím. A visszatérő tojó átveszi a tojást, amelyből nemsokára kikel a fióka. Amikor átveszik a tojásokat, mindkét félnek ügyesnek kell lennie: ha a tojás túl sokat kint marad a szabad levegőn, hamar lehűl, a héja megreped, és a benne lévő fióka elpusztul. A hímek a tojás átadása után elindulnak a vízhez, hogy táplálkozzanak, de a leromlott állapota miatt nem mindegyik ér oda. Ekkorra a jégmező megolvad. Ez után *közösen etetik és vigyáznak a fiókákra – nyolc hétig*. A szülők hangja alapján találják meg a kis pingvint, ugyanis azok szorosan összebújnak, ha a szülők távol vannak. A fiókák közben lassanként levedlik pihetollukat, és a kifejlett példányokra jellemző vízlepergető tollazat jelenik meg rajtuk. A fiókáknak ekkor már nem kell sokat vándorolniuk a jégmezőn a tengerig.


----------



## dittas (2009 Augusztus 20)

*Érdekesség<o></o>*
I. Az Antarktisz jegét helyenként sötétre festő *pingvinürülék az űrből is kivehető*, ami segíthet abban, hogy pontosabb képet kapjunk Földünk legnagyobb pinvinjei, a császárpingvinek elterjedéséről. Az embertelen időjárási viszonyok miatt a biológusok nehezen tudják megfigyelni a császárpingvinek költését és feltérképezni a költés helyét. Ám a pingvintelepekről a *vörösesbarna *ürüléküktől szennyezett jég is árulkodik.
A pingvinguánó által hagyott nyomok akkorák, hogy míg maguk a madarak nem, az ürülékük a műholdfelvételeken is jól kivehető. 
II. A császárpingvin *265 méteres* mélységig is le tud merülni, és *18 percig* is a víz alatt marad - tovább, mint bármely más madárfaj. # A költési szezonban a hím néha márciustól júniusig semmit sem eszik, összesen tehát *110-115 napon keresztül éhezik*. # A császárpingvin kitartó gyalogló. Némely kolónia, mint például a Hope-szigeti, *300 km távolságban van a parttól*.# A többi, röpképes madárral ellentétben a császárpingvin *csontjaiban nincsenek légzsákok*. Ez is oka annak, hogy nem kerül számára nagy erőfeszítésbe, hogy a víz alatt maradjon.# A császárpingvin a szárazföldön esetlennek látszik, a sima, jeges meredélyeken viszont hasra fekve, könnyedséggel szánkázik a mélybe.Bár ma több mint 150 000 párról tudunk, a sarki tengerek további szennyeződése veszélyezteti életbenmaradásukat.
*A művészetben <o></o>*
Az antarktiszi császárpingvinek hosszú és veszélyes vándorlását a költőhely és a tenger közt dolgozza fel Luc Jacquet 2005-ben bemutatott Oscar-díjas dokumentumfilmje, a *Pingvinek vándorlása.* Hasonló környezetben játszódik, de a könnyed szórakoztatásra helyezi a hangsúlyt a *Táncoló talpak*, amely egy 2006-os, szintén Oscar-díjas számítógépanimációs film.


----------



## dittas (2009 Augusztus 21)

<OBJECT id=ieooui classid=clsid:38481807-CA0E-42D2-BF39-B33AF135CC4D></OBJECT><STYLE> st1\:*{behavior:url(#ieooui) } </STYLE>*Táncoló talpak*
*(Happy Feet, 2006)* 
<O></O>
A film az Antarktisz mélyére kalauzol el, a pingvinek világába. Itt <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 /><st1:city><ST1>minden</ST1> </st1:city>az éneklésről szól, hiszen a pingvinek dallal csábítják szerelemre a partnerüket. Itt születik egy pingvin, aki nem tud énekelni. Ő Mumble, <st1:city><ST1>Memphis</ST1> </st1:city>és Norma Jean fia, aki úgy tűnik, a legszörnyűbb énekes a világon... viszont, mint az hamar bebizonyosodik, kiemelkedően nagyszerű táncos.

*Nemzet:* amerikai, ausztrál
*Stílus:* családi, animációs, kaland, vígjáték
*Hossz:* 87 perc
*Rendezte:* George Miller<O></O>
*Szereplők:* Elijah Wood, Robin Williams, Brittany Murphy, Hugh Jackman, 
Nicole Kidman.


<O></O>


----------



## carly (2009 Augusztus 23)




----------



## dittas (2009 Augusztus 23)

<o:smarttagtype namespaceuri="urn:schemas-microsoft-com<img src=" http:="" www.canadahun.com="" forum="" images="" smilies="" icon_surprised.gif="" border="0" alt="" title="Surprised" smilieid="2" class="inlineimg"></o:smarttagtype><o:smarttagtype namespaceuri="urn:schemas-microsoft-com<img src=" http:="" www.canadahun.com="" forum="" images="" smilies="" icon_surprised.gif="" border="0" alt="" title="Surprised" smilieid="2" class="inlineimg"></o:smarttagtype><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables/> <w:SnapToGridInCell/> <w:WrapTextWithPunct/> <w:UseAsianBreakRules/> </w:Compatibility> <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel> </w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if !mso]><object classid="clsid:38481807-CA0E-42D2-BF39-B33AF135CC4D" id=ieooui></object> <style> st1\:*{behavior:url(#ieooui) } </style> <![endif]--><style> <!-- /* Style Definitions */ p.MsoNormal, li.MsoNormal, div.MsoNormal {mso-style-parent:""; margin:0in; margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:12.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";} h1 {mso-margin-top-alt:auto; margin-right:0in; mso-margin-bottom-alt:auto; margin-left:0in; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; mso-outline-level:1; font-size:24.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman";} h2 {mso-margin-top-alt:auto; margin-right:0in; mso-margin-bottom-alt:auto; margin-left:0in; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; mso-outline-level:2; font-size:18.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman";} @page Section1 {size:8.5in 11.0in; margin:1.0in 1.25in 1.0in 1.25in; mso-header-margin:.5in; mso-footer-margin:.5in; mso-paper-source:0;} di</style> *Madagaszkár*
*<st1:country-region><st1>Madagascar</st1> </st1:country-region>2005*

<o></o>
Alex, az oroszlán, Marty, a zebra, Melman, a zsiráf és Gloria, a víziló egész eddigi életüket kellemes fogságban töltötték, pazar étkek közt, zöldövezeti környezetben a New York-i Central Park állatkertjében. Ám Martynak az elég jó sem elég jó, hagyja, hogy úrrá legyen rajta a kíváncsiság, és néhány rendkívüli pingvin segítségével megszökik, hogy felfedezze a külvilágot, ami annyira hiányzik neki. Barátai döbbenten állnak másnap reggel Marty hűlt helyénél, és kitörnek az állatkertből, hogy visszahozzák a zebrát, mielőtt még bárki rájönne, hogy eltűnt. Ám egy metróban bóklászó oroszlán, zsiráf és víziló még New Yorkban is kelt némi feltűnést. Alex, Melman és Gloria a Központi Pályaudvaron akadnak rá Martyra, de mielőtt felszállhatnának a hazafelé tartó metróra, elkábítják, elfogják, bedobozolják és egy Afrika felé tartó hajóra pakolják őket a jó szándékú emberek, akik úgy gondolják, hogy megmentik az állatokat a nagyvárosi élet stresszétől. Amikor a cselszövő pingvinek megrongálják a hajót, hőseink Madagaszkár egzotikus szigetének partján találják magukat...

*Nemzet:* amerikai
*Stílus:* animációs, vígjáték, családi
*Hossz:* 80 perc
*Rendezte*: Eric Darnell, Tom McGrath.
*Szereplők:* Ben Stiller (Alex, az oroszlán), Chris Rock (Marty, a zebra), David 
Schwimmer (Melman, a zsiráf)<o></o>
<o:smarttagtype namespaceuri="urn:schemas-microsoft-com<img src=" http:="" www.canadahun.com="" forum="" images="" smilies="" icon_surprised.gif="" border="0" alt="" title="Surprised" smilieid="2" class="inlineimg"></o:smarttagtype><o:smarttagtype namespaceuri="urn:schemas-microsoft-com<img src=" http:="" www.canadahun.com="" forum="" images="" smilies="" icon_surprised.gif="" border="0" alt="" title="Surprised" smilieid="2" class="inlineimg"></o:smarttagtype><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables/> <w:SnapToGridInCell/> <w:WrapTextWithPunct/> <w:UseAsianBreakRules/> </w:Compatibility> <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel> </w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if !mso]><object classid="clsid:38481807-CA0E-42D2-BF39-B33AF135CC4D" id=ieooui></object> <style> st1\:*{behavior:url(#ieooui) } </style> <![endif]--> *

Madagaszkár 2. - Az elveszett sziget
**<st1:country-region><st1>Madagascar</st1></st1:country-region>: Escape 2 <st1>Africa</st1>, 200*8

<o></o>
Alex, az oroszlán, Marty, a zebra, Melman, a zsiráf, Gloria, a víziló, no meg a riszálós Julien király, Maurice, valamint a katonás pingvinek is Madagaszkár távoli partjaira vetődtek New York-ból. Most olyan őrült ötlettel állnak elő, ami akár még be is válhat. A pingvinek katonás precizitással helyrepofoztak egy régi repülőgéproncs-féleséget. A díszes kompánia a levegőbe emelkedik - és ott is marad egy darabig. Épp csak annyi ideig, ami elegendő ahhoz, hogy eljussanak a legvadabb helyre, Afrika kies szavannáira, ahol állatkerti barátaink első ízben találkozhatnak szabadon élő társaikkal. Miközben a gyökereiket keresik, hamar rájönnek, hogy mi is a különbség a betondzsungel és az afrikai vadon között. A régen látott rokonok, a romantikus vetélytársak és az ármánykodó vadászok ellenére is úgy tűnik, hogy Afrika nagyon "tutkeráj" hely... de vajon jobb, mint hőseink otthona a Central Parkban?
*Nemzet:* amerikai
*Stílus:* animációs, családi, vígjáték
*Rendezők:* Eric Darnell, Tom McGrath
*Szinkronhangok:* Ben Stiller, Sacha Baron Cohen, David Schwimmer, Jada Pinkett Smith, Chris Rock, Andy Richter, Cedric the Entertainer


----------



## alberth (2009 Augusztus 24)




----------



## dittas (2009 Augusztus 26)

Jéghegyek népe






Kupaktanács.

Csúszda





Itt élek ...














Ragadozósirály


----------



## carly (2009 Szeptember 6)




----------



## Kedvesem* (2009 Szeptember 19)




----------



## carly (2009 Október 7)




----------



## dittas (2009 December 20)

*Merry Madagascar*-új rajzfilm
Hamarosan itt a karácsony, és ahogy az ilyenkor lenni szokott a filmesek valami különlegességgel próbálnak kedveskedni a nézőknek. A Dreamworks stábja is így tesz, az ünnep alkalmából elkészítették a Merry Madagascart, mely természetesen a Madagascar rajzfilm alapjaira építkezik. Nem ez az első ilyen filmjük, tavaly a pingvinek karácsonyát láthattuk. Ezúttal viszont minden karakter szerepet kapott, a helyszín pedig mi más is lehetne, mint Madagascar szigete. Főhőseink épp a karácsonyt szeretnék valami jó kis bulival megünnepelni, ám a fosszák ezúttal is keresztbe tesznek nekik. Egy sajnálatos félreértés miatt sikeresen lelövik a télapó szánját, s piros ruhás barátunk a zuhanáskor elszenvedett fejsérüléstől amnéziás lesz. Így a négy jó barát és persze a pingvinek feladata, hogy kihordják az ajándékokat. Ebből aztán sok móka és poén kerekedik, de végül a küldetés sikeresen zárul.


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Január 12)

<TABLE style="PADDING-LEFT: 10px" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD width="100%" colSpan=3></TD></TR><TR><TD width="1%"></TD><TD style="PADDING-LEFT: 10px; PADDING-RIGHT: 10px" width="98%">



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## carly (2010 Február 21)




----------



## bea80 (2010 Március 4)

Ezt ma találtam_:remélem tetszik majd Dittas!!!


----------



## bea80 (2010 Április 9)




----------



## carly (2010 Július 18)




----------



## TH6777 (2010 November 22)

Pápaszemes pingvinfiókák


----------



## sanacorp (2012 December 16)




----------



## Ábrahám Anita (2014 Március 21)

wadwirag írta:


>


de aranyos


----------



## Ábrahám Anita (2014 Március 21)

sanacorp írta:


> Csatolás megtekintése 992300


<3


----------



## staccato (2015 Május 21)

- pingvin tánc


----------



## stalkerwalker (2017 Május 7)

úgy néznek ki mint ha öltőn viselnének. nagyon szép és aranyos állatok


----------

